# Sea Grey Focus ST + Zym Glasur



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Whilst I was in Le Mans this year, this detail was carried out by my two youngest brothers.

I bought this car for a very close friend of mine, around September/November time last year. To be honest it needed a bit of a spruce up so received a quick Lime Prime with 2 coats Vics Concours. Come June 2009 and I was a bit surprised to still see the wax beading on the roof, it had long washed off the bonnet though. Nice to see the new owner sticking to a very good wash regime.

The plan:
Thorough wash, de-tar and clay
Wet-sand any scratches, and correct with Menz RD3.02 and Compounding Pad
Replace missing headlamp washer cover
Remainder of car polished with Yellow 3M pad and Menz PO106FF
Zym0l HD Cleanse
2 coats Zym0l Glasur
Zaino Z8 Wipedown after 24 hours

Here is the car as it arrived


























































































































































Interior after being thoroughly vacuumed




























Onto the engine bay, not too dirty at all





































Cleaned with APC, AG Engine cleaner and then dressed with Aerospace 303. This is how it came out (excuse some of the water marks, these were wiped down at the end of the detail)
































































Bilberry cut 5:1 sprayed on the wheels, I prefer a non-foaming head as it gets the product on quicker.





































After being pressure washed, the inner part of the alloys were cleaned with a EZ detail brush and the outer using an old MF wash mitt. The inners then sprayed with Tardis to loosen some tar deposits




























These were wiped down with a MF towel. Onto the wash process, preparing the shampoo and the rinse buckets prior to snow-foaming the car.










The car was foamed with a APC and BTBM mix, topped with lukewarm water. The car was foamed up and left 10 mins before being pressure washed off.























































Wash process completed using BTBM shampoo and 2x lamb's wool wash mitts. The car then left wet so it could be clayed usin Meg's mild and Last Touch (1:1 with water) for lube.










A fair amount of contamination on the car, it's been to Ireland and on a few other long journeys so we weren't surprised.














































Vehicle re-foamed and thoroughly rinsed to get rid of any residue.










Vehicle dried with Sunus Der Wunder blue towels first, followed up by 2x Miracle Dryer towels to grab the remaining water. Pulled into the garage its started to look much better.



















Defects wise the car was very good, very little in the way of swirl marks, marring or RIDs.


























































































































































Ok, loads of pics there. 3M hand sanding pad brought out to fix some small areas that required attention.





































This detailing lark needs a little concentration..



















A little more wet-sanding..




























A very awkward place for a scratch, but all gone now




























After one hit



















Rolled back outside to check for holograms and stuff, all looks good.










Wheels done in SRP then EGP. (a little too much product here, we'll put it down to learning)



















Glass done with Jeff's Acrylic Prime, and 2 coats Jeff's Acrylic and wiped down with Acrylic Gloss. (again a little too much product)





































Zym0l HD Cleanse used to cleanse paintwork, applied two panels at a time with a Meg's applicator and wiped down with a Farecla MF.



















Zym0l Glasur, applied two coats 4 hrs apart. Wiped down with fluffy blue towels (from CYC).



















Finished pics (after Z8 wipedown). (Yellow hue caused by incorrect camera settings - apologies)










Reflection shot










Exhaust tips took 45 mins with cloth and Autosol




























Enjoy the finished pics, I hope they do justice to the car. (pls ignore the camping gear in the back, this is post LeMans and the car is heading home)












































































































































































Thanks for looking, comments appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice work, grey really suits the ST imo. one question though, is the any point using luke warm water in your foam mix with a cold water pressure washer?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> very nice work, grey really suits the ST imo. one question though, is the any point using luke warm water in your foam mix with a cold water pressure washer?


Just think shampoo dissolves/mixes in warm water quicker/better. Since we're going to the kitchen to fill up with water anyway we just fill it with warm water.

I see what you're saying though, and agree it'd be fine with cold water too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Saqib200 said:


> Just think shampoo dissolves/mixes in warm water quicker/better. Since we're going to the kitchen to fill up with water anyway we just fill it with warm water.
> 
> I see what you're saying though, and agree it'd be fine with cold water too.


just wondered :thumb: i did try warm water with valet pro snow foam when i first got my pressure washer and foam lance, but did'nt notice any real difference tbh.


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

grey def looks great on focus.top job looks loads better..


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent work, looking brilliant :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

That's a great finish you achieved there and an informative write up. Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work indeed and one seriously beautiful daggy dustbin I wouldnt mind in my stables.

Thanks for taking all the pics, taking the time and making the effort to post such a detailed thread.

Mike :wave:

Jeffs Acrylic on Glass


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Great work indeed and one seriously beautiful daggy dustbin I wouldnt mind in my stables.
> 
> Thanks for taking all the pics, taking the time and making the effort to post such a detailed thread.
> 
> ...


Jeff's works great on glass, give it a go if you have some. :thumb:


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

just painted my wheels this colour 

its a nice colour if im honest


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great wet sanding results on the deep scratches


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a fantastic finish you have got there mate.

I believe this is the bets colour for the ST, defo understated!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice car mate. But you bought you 'friend' an ST? You either in love, in a relationship or very well off! lol!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great work, excellent results, and what a nice colour :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Nice car mate. But you bought you 'friend' an ST? You either in love, in a relationship or very well off! lol!


Lol! He repaid in cash.

Some people, don't know what images you got in ur head.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job u done on that fella
and i love the sea grey colour


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic, very tidy


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> Nice car mate. But you bought you 'friend' an ST? You either in love, in a relationship or very well off! lol!


That was my thought as well - wish I had a friend who'd buy me an ST. :lol:
I actually have a sea grey Focus myself ..... just it's a crummy 1.6 Zetec!

Nice job on the ST though and love the pics. :thumb:


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

seanyshorty said:


> That is a fantastic finish you have got there mate.
> 
> I believe this is the bets colour for the ST, defo understated!


Agree, hell of a job, and a great post!


----------



## JazzD (Jul 3, 2009)

Great post, lovely finish as well.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

It certainly was in need of a spruce up.

Great turnaround and a very good job on those scratches.

Chris.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> It certainly was in need of a spruce up.
> 
> Great turnaround and a very good job on those scratches.
> 
> Chris.


The car was in pretty good condition overall, very little in the way of swirl marks. Nice to keep it in top condition tho.


----------



## hamza7 (May 3, 2011)

Great Work on the focus


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

why do people post 'good work' in a thread thats two years old (or more at times)??


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

It's nice to see these old threads sometimes. Not much has changed, it's still 'detailing'..

My mate still has this car and he loves it. Keeps it shiny too.


----------

